# Java Anwendung installieren



## TobiasN (7. Jan 2009)

Ich habe eine Java Anwendung die möglichst komfortabel an den Kunden ausgeliefert werden soll. Zur Zeit wird nur die jar Datei ausgeliefert, was aber erhebliche Probleme bereitet, da es öfters falsche Verknüpfungen auf den Kundenrechner gibt. Also möchte ich das Komfortabler haben. Am besten Installer anschmeißen, der folgendes macht:
1. prüfen ob JDK vorhanden ist, sonst den Anwendern auffordern ihn zu installieren
2. eine exe oder bat Datei anlegen, mit der die JAR Datei gestartet werden kann
3. Verknüpfung mit dem Startmenü und dem "SendTo Menü" im Explorer erstellen
4. muss nur für Windwos funktionieren
5. am besten das ganze mit ANT erzeugen

Punkt 1., 2. und 5. sollte mit jsmooth oder launch4j funktionieren. Punkt 3 wird aber noch nicht erfüllt. Nun will ich aber nicht anfangen irgendwie ne Batchdatei zu coden, die per Hand die notwendigen Regestryeinträge erstellt. Denn diese Lösung wird sicher sehr Fehleranfällig. Am liebsten hätte ich ein OpenSource Programm, dass dies alles in einem Schritt macht.


----------



## mvitz (7. Jan 2009)

1., das anlegen im Startmenü und 4., 5. lässt sich auch mit IzPack machen.

2. Normalerweise lassen sich .jar doch unter Windows mit einem Doppelklick starten. Ansonsten einfach eine .bat datei mit javaw -jar jarnmae.jar anlegen und diese als Verknüpfung ins Startmenü packen.

Zu 3. "Send-To" da kenne ich jetzt auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2009)

habi55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 2. Normalerweise lassen sich .jar doch unter Windows mit einem Doppelklick starten. Ansonsten einfach eine .bat datei mit javaw -jar jarnmae.jar anlegen und diese als Verknüpfung ins Startmenü packen.
> 
> ...



du sagst es, normalerweise. aber alleine die nokia sync software, die ja relativ häufig instaliert ist, verhindert schon das "normale" öffnen der jar files. auch soll doch bitte die verknüpgfung automatisch erfolgen.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jan 2009)

Einen echten Installer kannst du zum Beispiel mit NSIS erzeugen (gibt dafür auch ein Eclipse PlugIn), die meisten deiner Anforderungen ließen sich aber bequemer (für alle Beteiligten) mit Webstart erledigen.


----------



## TobiasN (8. Jan 2009)

Webstart ist wirklich schön, aber man brauch halt dazu Internet. Internet ist aus speziellen Gründen auch nicht oder nur beschränkt vorhanden ist. 

Vorraussichtlich bleibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit, die JAR mit, zum Beispiel, JSmooth zu verpacken und danach mit NSIS komplett zu installieren. Denn der NSIS bietet leider nicht so eine gute Unterstützung um den JDK zu finden, das macht der JSmooth besser. 

Aber Links in Windows Filesystem zu setzen ist ja wirklich nen Problem. Hatte sogar überlegt, dass Programm es selber machen zu lassen, aber dies ist ein böses gefrickele. Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es wohl gar keine sehr elegante Lösung für mein Problem.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jan 2009)

> Denn der NSIS bietet leider nicht so eine gute Unterstützung um den JDK zu finden, das macht der JSmooth besser.


http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Category:Java


			
				TobiasN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber Links in Windows Filesystem zu setzen ist ja wirklich nen Problem. Hatte sogar überlegt, dass Programm es selber machen zu lassen, aber dies ist ein böses gefrickele. Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es wohl gar keine sehr elegante Lösung für mein Problem.


Links sind doch kein Problem mit NSIS  ???:L


----------



## Guest (12. Jan 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Denn der NSIS bietet leider nicht so eine gute Unterstützung um den JDK zu finden, das macht der JSmooth besser.
> 
> 
> http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Category:Java


ich weiß, nur gehen diese leider nicht weit genug oder sind zu buggy. jedenfalls sollen die net verwendet werden und argumente das die besser funktionieren als bei jsmooth habe ich leider nicht bei der hand um überzeugen zu können. inzwischen sieht, dass was ich gebaut habe auch schon ganz gut aus. 
zusätzlich zu meinem oben beschriebenden weg, startet der mit NSIS erstellten installer noch ein java programm. dieses hat keine funktion, ist aber mit  jsmooth verpackt. so kommt schon bei der instalation eine fehlermeldung, dass keine java machine instaliert ist. leider bricht der installer dann noch nicht ab. das muss ich mal sehen, ob ich dies noch reingebaut kriege.



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> TobiasN hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bezog sich darauf, falls man das problem ohne instaler oder so löst.


----------



## TobiasN (12. Jan 2009)

ups der obere Post war von mir. Sollte mir mal langsam nen Account anlegen.


----------

